# A few St. Louis Pics (Busch Stadium area)



## Dory2006 (Aug 21, 2009)

A few photos from St. Louis. They're not the best, but hopefully they're okay. 

Windows from a long-gone building, probably one of the Cupples Station warehouses. 






My pictures aren't so good at night. 






From Busch Stadium























Powell Square. Once a warehouse. Plans are to convert it into some kind of interactive art center. I don't remember exactly. 












City Hospital. Now the Georgian Condominiums. Also a steeple in the picture.





A few steeples












"BIG JOHN"





The Arch and the Millennium Hotel





The arch would be to the right of this picture










The Red building is called the Wainwright Building





City Lights





Old Courthouse






Drury Plaza Hotel. Once the International Fur Exchange building. It was nearly demolished, until the Drury Hotel corp had a change of heart. 






Carriage Ride





The River





Albert Pujols billboard. 





Cardinals Sign





Part of East St. Louis





St. Mary of Victories
More info here: Built St. Louis: City Churches





A church. I don't know which it is





Anheuser-Busch Brewery. Fun to tour. 





From Cahokia Mounds in Illinois





Famous Anheuser-Busch Beer





The Old Cathedral





I know you're probably bored by now. I hope that was good enough.


----------



## lbridges (Aug 21, 2009)

If you are in the area, you might want to check out the "new" cathedral (Cathedral Basilica of Saint Louis) as well as Shaw's Garden (Missouri Botanical Gardens).


----------



## Harris (Aug 21, 2009)

I know you didn't ask for any C&C, and I don't mean to be rude, but most of these could benefit greatly from some straightening.  Otherwise, some nice shots of the city.


----------



## Dory2006 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah. Some of the street shots aren't the greatest, but we had to hurry across the intersection so we would be in time for the game. The shot of the Old Cathedral was through the window of our hotel. The East St. Louis, St. Mary of Victories, Next Church, and Brewery pictures were taken from the moving car.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 21, 2009)

this is awesome:




is that an effect on your camera?  I think my sister's point and shoot does that.

if I were you, I'd concentrate on using low ISO settings.  Some of the night time shots are super noisy.  I bet if you used lower ISO settings, you'd be happier... you'd also most likely be using a tripod, but that's the price you pay...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 21, 2009)

Dory2006 said:


>



This would be a great place to photograph.  The structure & graffiti is cool.  Nice shot.


----------



## Dory2006 (Aug 23, 2009)

robertwsimpson - that's a setting on the camera. I like it, too.


----------



## Ebag17 (Aug 23, 2009)

they don't look to good during the day either. I think your right arm may be longer than the left making it difficult for you hold something level.


----------



## Dory2006 (Aug 24, 2009)

Eh. They're not my best shots. The Drury Inn and Courthouse (with the horse) shots were while walking quickly across the intersection. And some of the other shots (East St. Louis, the Brewery, the Church) were through the window of a moving car. 

Powell Square is about a quarter-mile away. The Wainwright building is about a half-mile away. City Hospital (Georgian Condominiums) is over a mile from the stadium, close to a mile-and-a-half.


----------

